# What is brain fog?



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

yeh...what actually IS brain fog? Im sure i have it, but curious for a definition!

robs xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

I'd personally say it's the part of DR/DP which makes you feel like you're in a dream:

Read this, big ears:

*Brain fog is a term for the "woolly" sensation of a physical obstruction to clear thinking in the brain, often extended to apply in general to neurocognitive symptoms experienced by many people who suffer from neuroimmune diseases such as ME/CFS, fibromyalgia, Lyme disease and multiple sclerosis, amongst others.*

Read more here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brain_fog

Take no notice to the *"ME/CFS, fibromyalgia, Lyme disease and multiple sclerosis"* because it doesn't relate to you, seeing as you took drugs... tutt tutt


----------

